# "The Sling Room" - my slingshot collection



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It was raining cats and dogs today, so no outside video. But since many people asked me how many slingshots I own and which one is my favourite, I made a video showing my slingshot room.

57 of my best slingshots (I have hundreds) are kept on permanent display, most of them made by myself, but also a good dozen of the best types given to me by fellow slingshot makers.






Enjoy!

Jörg


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been waiting for a post like this from you for a long time! Thank you!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I was about to ask this too. very gorgeous "Sling Room"


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Joerge,

What type of wood was on that slingshot handle at the end?

Also, would you really use your slingshots for self defense in your home?

I know it sounds crazy, but although I have many firearms, i though I'd use my airgun for self-defense and have my revolver as a back-up. ha ha.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow
You certainly have an arsenal of slingshots.
I need to make one of those sling rifles. So cool and powerful looking.
Tom


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

i really like the slingXbow!
nice work joerg!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

ERdept said:


> What type of wood was on that slingshot handle at the end?


Which one exactly?

For home defense, I'd use anything I can grab. Can't use my firearms as the law forces me to keep them locked in a safe, separated from the ammo. Not enough time to open it in case a burglar wakes me up.

Of course noone ever broke into my house yet (the video cameras are probably the reason for that).

But the sliding forks do have the advantage that you can keep the weapon preloaded without tyring out the rubber.

Jörg


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I enjoy seeing other peoples collections. Thanks for that Jorg!

Hopefully more will show their collections.

I liked when Torsten and friends had many many slingshots spread on a table and panned the camera over the lot of them. I wish they panned a little slower. Perhaps others will spread their collection out and slowly pan over the lot of them so we can see. Maybe some brief comments.


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

Jörg this is an awesome room

you ca open a small Slingshot Museum to show people what everything Slingshot is called


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Very nice collection and thanks for sharing it with us mate


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That was awesome!! Very nice Joerg!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

very cool Joerg.. what an amazing collection..


----------



## darren (Nov 1, 2010)

great video mate i love you little bbs!
i am looking forward to the the contest so much if i win i will be over the moon. 
amazing cattys
darren


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent video Joerg! Love all the slingshots,all the designs-a slingshot room! How Cool!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

i will need to have a dedicated slingshot room as well in a few years







beautiful slingshots









-Ace-


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

WooooooooooooW!

Joerg almost a museum! I also welcome the occurrence, thanks for sharing your passion.

Now the award for the slingshot of the month will be a all inclusive trip to the Museum of Joerg Sprave slingshot lol! paid for by the nice clear site sponsors. lol!


----------



## nilogger (Nov 9, 2010)

JoergS said:


> It was raining cats and dogs today, so no outside video. But since many people asked me how many slingshots I own and which one is my favourite, I made a video showing my slingshot room.
> 
> 57 of my best slingshots (I have hundreds) are kept on permanent display, most of them made by myself, but also a good dozen of the best types given to me by fellow slingshot makers.
> 
> ...


A celebration of simple objects well made. Impressive


----------



## elf.bowman (Sep 26, 2010)

Why can't I see any attachment of any topics!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

JoergS said:


> What type of wood was on that slingshot handle at the end?


Which one exactly?

For home defense, I'd use anything I can grab. Can't use my firearms as the law forces me to keep them locked in a safe, separated from the ammo. Not enough time to open it in case a burglar wakes me up.

Of course noone ever broke into my house yet (the video cameras are probably the reason for that).

But the sliding forks do have the advantage that you can keep the weapon preloaded without tyring out the rubber.

Jörg
[/quote]

This wood on the slingshot at moment 4:00. It sounded like Sooja wood?


----------



## geckko (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

it is Thuja wood


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are some pics:


----------

